# Can Darth Vader read your mind?



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

http://www.sithsense.com/flash.htm

PS: Sorry for the typo in the thread title, can that be changed? It should read: "Can Darth Vader read your mind?"


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Fixed.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Stumped him with cell phone.


----------



## Noodleboy (Apr 24, 2003)

Got him with a tennis ball.


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

Chealion said:


> Fixed.


thank you, merci, gracias


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Got him with a sandwich.

Vader guessed, hang on . A, Wopper!!! :eeks:

I was eating lunch.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

He says he will guess it in 20 questions... but if it takes him more he still stays he won (he got a tree stump after 28 questions).


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Beat him with a car. Heh.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Tried Cell Phone and he got it. Perhaps you are not being honest with your answers? He guessed digital watch at Q15 then got the cell phone on Q20. 

He got penguin too.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

Did anyone else notice the guy in a chicken suit doing the moonwalk in the background?

Please say yes so I don't think that I'm going crazy!

Edit, got him to go to the max (30 questions) with "a bandage". This time the BK guy came out of the background a couple of times and whispered in his ear. Weird.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

That was kind of dumb -- I chose an Himalayan cat (I've got three of 'em now) and replied vaguely, but not untruthfully, to questions wherever possible (e.g. "depends" or "sometimes" etc.).

Question 15 was "is it a cat?" and I answered yes. Then I got a few questions not related to felines at all. Question 19 came up with the caption, "I'm thinking it's a cat?"

Well duh you silly Sith you, I said at question 15 that it's a cat.


Then I tried again using exactly the same approach. This time I was asked if it's a reptile at question 14. 

Question 20 was, "I'm thinking it's a pig?"

Question 25, "I'm thinking it's a tasmanian devil?"

Question 28, "Is it a member of the cat family?"

Question 29, "I'm thinking it's a tomcat?"

Question 30, "I'm thinking it's a black cat?" (even though I had answered an earlier question that it's not black.)

Question 31 was finally a list of cat types, and I chose "other".

Nyah nyah. And I did it without having to shoot lightning from my fingertips.

When Vader finally exits, doesn't the door sound effect seem just like the one used in the original Star Trek series?


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

He said not to be specific - my animal was horse - he came up with mule, clydesdale,shetland pony - close but that was specific which my answer wasn
t as per his rules. So - he kind of got it - he seemed stumped as he stopped answering questions altogether.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I think by specific he means "The black and white pen that is sitting on my desk with the words Papermate Dynagrip on it."


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

He got telephone, but it took two prompts from the burgerking dude.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I tried telephone as well and it took him quite awhile to get it. It took 20 questions to aceratain that I was thinking of a baseball, which I thought was weak. On question 20 he pulled fire extinguisher out of his ass, which I really didn't think he was narrowing in on. I got him on water fountain, as water cooler was the closest he got. And I stumped him on extension cord, where he was nowhere even close to guessing. The easiest one he guessed was mp3 player(iPod), which took 13 questions I think.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Took him 15 minutes to come up with a list of items that included my item, A Tomato.

Even then that to me was cheating on his part.


----------



## appleturnovercanada (Nov 2, 2005)

*He did it!*

Darth correctly guessed the remote control that I randomly picked up. It took quite a few qustions though. Cool.


----------



## VVA88IT (Aug 21, 2005)

I spent 15 min doing this and finally Vader told me his guess. Of Course? I have no idea whether he's correct because ... Duhh ... Vader should have told me that I needed to turn on the Sound


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

He finally guessed 'Celery' after 10 minutes... who is 'stupider', Vader or me for playing the game for that long?

Laughed out loud when Burger King came out and wispered in his ear


Got some odd questions, a few either/or questions with no choices. 

No as funny as the controllable chicken


----------



## AlephNull (Jan 28, 2005)

Got him with "Sith Lord"


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Took him a while with a bunch of wrong guesses, but when I said 'Close' his list included it -- bauxite.
Favourite line: 'Thinking is not your thing.'


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Took him till 27 to get a scorpion.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

He got through 23 questions, then simply did nothing but the music continued to play. He must have overloaded 'cause I gave him 5 minutes to resume and he never did.

My guess is he doesn't like "sauerkraut".


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

It took him 24 questions to get cabbage. He knew it was a vegetable, yet he asks if it is made of metal? This was after he asked if it was lettuce.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

He didnt get Ferret after 31


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

AI? Clearly you don't understand the power of the dark side.

Cheesy, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Check out:
http://20q.net/

This one does learn as more people use it, and seems to have a pretty huge database already (it was able to get guacamole...wow!). This Darth Vader one seems pretty weak compared to 20q.net...tennis ball? Vader couldn't get it, but 20q.net got it in 19 for me...

Take that, Sith Lord!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

CN said:


> Check out:
> http://20q.net/
> 
> This one does learn as more people use it, and seems to have a pretty huge database already (it was able to get guacamole...wow!). This Darth Vader one seems pretty weak compared to 20q.net...tennis ball? Vader couldn't get it, but 20q.net got it in 19 for me...
> ...


never did guess 'sailboat'


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

He guessed "gold" (as "gold nugget") in 15 questions.
He guessed "iMac" (but spelled it as "IMac") in 21 tries.
Beat him with "helmet".


----------

